# Flight refund on different credit card



## LiamMac (15 Jun 2020)

We booked a Ryanair flight earlier this year to  Malaga. The flight was cancelled and we are awaiting a refund. However the  credit card I used has expired How can  I get the refund to the new credit card. I had also booked a second flight for later this year so do not need a voucher or credit.


----------



## Drakon (15 Jun 2020)

If the credit card number (PAN) is the same, ie the 16-digit number, then there will be no problem. Refunds are not affected by the expiry date.


----------



## peteb (23 Jun 2020)

I have a travel agent that my wife booked a flight through.  The flight is being refunded but it was October.  I've since changed credit card providers.  The money is to go to a bank account but they want:
we will need a proof from your bank stating that your card has changed (we will need the last 4 digits of this old card mentioned on this proof from the bank as well as the new last 4 digits of your current card). Once this document will be provided, we will need your bank details in order to log the bank transfer when the airline will have finalised your refund.

Has anyone ever heard of this?  If it was anything else i'd assume it was a phishing email.


----------



## Leo (23 Jun 2020)

peteb said:


> Has anyone ever heard of this? If it was anything else i'd assume it was a phishing email.



If it's the same bank / account, I've heard banks will credit any refunds to the new card balance. I know they're certainly quick enough to apply any charges to the new one!

Refunds to other cards was exploited by scammers, so most stores don't allow it.


----------



## peteb (23 Jun 2020)

Well the problem being i was with Avant card when i paid for the flight.  I'm now with Ulster Bank .  

I don't want the money going to a credit card because i've already paid that debt.  And the money is needed for a flight at another time.  So dont want it going off stuff on the new card.


----------

